# Ordner-Synchronisierung in der Windows-Domäne



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo 

Wir haben bei uns in der Schule eine Windows-Domäne (wer hätte das gedacht)
Das Problem, dass hierbei auftritt ist, dass beim Abmelden der Nutzerordner auf dem Server mit den lokalen Dateien synchronisiert wird. Dabei ist das ganze so aufgebaut: <server>/nutzerordner/<benutzername>

Beim Abmelden wird allerdings der gesamte Nutzerordner und nicht nur der Ordner des Benutzers synchronisiert. Was nun dazu führt, dass wenn jemand die Snychronisierung abbricht die Dateien in der Warteschlange bleiben und der nächste Nutzer, der sich abmeldet diese mitsynchronisiert. Was mangels Schreibrechten in den anderen Ordner fehlschlägt und zu einer lästigen Fehlermeldung führt (Herrunterfahren wird verzögert etc.). Nun kam mir die Idee, dass man die Einstellung einfach so ändert, dass nur der Ordner des jeweiligen Nutzers synchronisiert wird (Wieso hatte die niemand vor mir ).

Die Frage ist also, da ich mir die Konfig noch nicht angesehen hab und mit Windows Server 2003 auch nur rudimentär bewandert bin, ob es eine Umgebungsvariable im Stil von %windir% gibt, die den Nutzernamen enthält (z.B. %user% oder so) oder ob man eine solche anlegen kann um nur den Ordner des Nutzers zu synchronisieren. (Der Ordnername entspricht wie schon erwähnt dem Nutzernamen)

Nett wäre es noch ein Skript zu schreiben, dass temporäre Dateien löscht, die nicht erhalten bleiben müssen (Ordner wird als Eigene Dateien des Benutzers eingebunden). Doch das ist nicht das Hauptanliegen.

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten und sag jetzt schon mal Danke


----------

